# Manchester Velodrome.



## colly (30 Sep 2019)

Who fancies another session on the track?
Names please.
It's £206/hour midweek and 2 hours makes it worthwhile. Maximum of 16 riders. Weekend bookings are £266/hourand would add £7.50pp to the bill.
So it will be just over £33 each if we have a full house. Shoes if needed are an extra £5.60.

There are some 2 hour slots early December both midweek and weekends but they wont be available for long l think.

So speak up asap

A screen capture of dates available in November and December. Bare in mind I got this yesterday and if we are to bag a suitable slot we will need to do it fast and even if we do it might well have gone by the time I get back to them.













For me a late night slot 8pm to 10pm wouldn't be a problem but it could be for others. Not a lot of choice tbh.

I can see what available in January as well if you like. If it's available yet that is.

Edit:
So far:
Colly + 1
@dan_bo
@DCLane
@Bazzer
@I like Skol

@Kestevan + IG88
@Steve H +Dave Brown
@Oldfentiger
@Pumpkin the robot
@DiddlyDodds +1

Up to 14 now but still not heard back from the velodrome yet.


Edited to correct the prices and costs.









.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Sep 2019)

Nice one Col!

@I like Skol


----------



## colly (30 Sep 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Nice one Col!
> 
> @I like Skol


You are in then Danny?


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2019)

Could do, depending upon the day. I've a couple of wheels I need to test before using them for racing.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Sep 2019)

I would be up for a weekend slot.
I had been making enquires about another group session and was waiting to hear back from the velodrome after clarifying with them a couple of points.
I could also mention it to my son in law and a work colleague who missed last year's session through a holiday.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Sep 2019)

colly said:


> You are in then Danny?



Well aye. With all the usual timing provisos.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Sep 2019)

I'll say yes if it fits in with shifts and family stuff


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2019)

There's also a group session being organised at Derby, but for accredited riders only.

Pettitts (City of Stoke) organise 4 hour sessions (beginner / intermediate / advanced) on a regular basis. The first of their three autumn ones is this Saturday, then one on 16th November and in December if we can't get a CycleChat session. I've got details I can send via PM if needed.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Sep 2019)

yeeeeeeessssssssss.............

Weekend best for me


----------



## Kestevan (2 Oct 2019)

Quite possibly, and theres a few mates that may be interested.
Depends on date/time.

Weekends would be best


----------



## colly (3 Oct 2019)

So it looks like, all being well, we can guarantee 7 or 8 depending on the final dates. But looking at the times I think getting a session that suits everyone before the New Year will be tricky, what with Christmas etc.
SO... I have just received the lists for January and February which I've posted below. For me an early January session would be best say *Sat 11th or Sun 12th.*
We should all have time to plan and make arrangements.

As before the slots will fill up fast so speak up as soon as you like .......


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2019)

Saturday 11th preferred as I'm likely to have an SQT session there 6-8pm on the Sunday. And there's no way I'm doing more riding after that.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Oct 2019)

I should be ok then. Need to make sure we don't clash with a City home game if we go for a weekend afternoon as traffic will be chaotic


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2019)

Sat 11th Jan works for me 

Can we have a medal for the winner this time?


----------



## Kestevan (4 Oct 2019)

11th should be OK for me.
I'll check with my mates and let you know numbers ASAP.

Edit - +2 others (@Steve H and Dave who joined us last time)... may be one or two more yet to come.


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2019)

So numbers should be ok then. Between now and then I'm sure we can get up to16.

I'll be in touch with the booking office in the morning and if available I'll book a 2 hour slot on the 11th Jan. Afternoon or evening.


----------



## Oldfentiger (4 Oct 2019)

Put me down too Colly, if there’s still a place available.
Being a man of leisure any time/date will be fine.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Oct 2019)

Put me down please.


----------



## Kestevan (5 Oct 2019)

Stick me down for another +1 please, @IG88 is joining us. May be a couple more if space allows


----------



## DiddlyDodds (8 Oct 2019)

Count me in +1


----------



## colly (8 Oct 2019)

OK so I have been tardy with regards to booking so I'll be in touch first thing in the morning.

@Kestevan. Not quite sure what numbers to allow for you. We are getting close to being fully subscribed so let me know asap so no one gets disappointed. Thanks.


----------



## Kestevan (9 Oct 2019)

colly said:


> OK so I have been tardy with regards to booking so I'll be in touch first thing in the morning.
> 
> @Kestevan. Not quite sure what numbers to allow for you. We are getting close to being fully subscribed so let me know asap so no one gets disappointed. Thanks.


 

Right final result is Me and 3 others.
@IG88
@Steve H 
Dave Brown

Cheers Colly


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2019)

Unsurprisingly the 11th is now booked.  It took a couple of phone calls and a rant to even get that information.

So the latest is they have slots on the following weekend, both on Saturday 18th and Sunday 19th, 8pm to 10pm both days.

I need to bag a slot asap so fast reponses are needed.

@dan_bo
@DCLane
@Bazzer
@I like Skol
@nickyboy
@Kestevan + IG88
@Steve H +Dave Brown
@Oldfentiger
@Pumpkin the robot
@DiddlyDodds +1


----------



## DCLane (11 Oct 2019)

Book it @colly . I'll try to be available. Saturday preferred.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Oct 2019)

Either day, either time slot ok with me so book it if you can


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2019)

OK well I've asked for Saturday 18th 8pm to 10pm OR if that isn't available Sunday 19th 8pm to 10pm.

So once I have the confirmation I'll pay them and you can all divvy up. 

We have 14 or 15 at the moment but I'm pretty sure it will be a full compliment come the day. If thats the case it will be £33.25 each. 
Once paid that will be it, you're committed. If you drop out you lose your money unless someone else comes in and takes your place. If that happens then naturally you get your money back.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Oct 2019)

colly said:


> OK well I've asked for Saturday 18th 8pm to 10pm OR if that isn't available Sunday 19th 8pm to 10pm.
> 
> So once I have the confirmation I'll pay them and you can all divvy up.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Oct 2019)

I'll take either day.
Once the date is confirmed I shall speak again with my son in law and a work colleague; although the latter may be iffy as he has developed a back problem.


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2019)

@Bazzer 
So if your son in law and my plus one come along we would be at 16 already. I will find out tomorrow if my extra will be able to make it.


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Oct 2019)

Any day/time ok for me.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Oct 2019)

Saturday is best for me


----------



## Kestevan (14 Oct 2019)

Either should be OK.... But I'll check with the others.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Oct 2019)

Either is fine with me.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2019)

Saturday evenings not great for me I'm afraid. Enjoy yourselves


----------



## colly (16 Oct 2019)

So at long last I have confirmation that* Saturday 18th January 8pm to 10pm* is available and is reserved pending paperwork and payment.
I'll email the booking office lunchtime to confirm and I have assumed we will all need bikes and that we will have a coach as well.

So we have 14 at the last count now @nickyboy can't make it. My extra I am still waiting on. So spaces are available. It would be good to have a full compliment but there is a while to go yet before the date so plenty of time for people to tag along as well.

Colly +1
@dan_bo
@DCLane
@Bazzer
@I like Skol
@Kestevan + IG88
@Steve H +Dave Brown
@Oldfentiger
@Pumpkin the robot
@DiddlyDodds +1


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2019)

I won't need a bike Colly as I've my own. I'll be using the session partly to test new wheels in preparation for the 2020 season; I've a rear disc and deep section front to give a try. And maybe a new frame by then as well


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2019)

Well done. Let me know when you want some money and I will make sure I have left the country.... 

Bike & shoe hire for me. Date/time now marked in my diary


----------



## dan_bo (16 Oct 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Well done. Let me know when you want some money and I will make sure I have left the country....
> 
> Bike & shoe hire for me. Date/time now marked in my diary


Same here.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Oct 2019)

Excellent work. Thank you.
Now we have a date, I shall speak with my potential +1.
@Katherine didn't you express an interest in the last velodrome session before an off wrecked your end of 2018 year cycling?


----------



## Kestevan (17 Oct 2019)

Right. Me and the other three are all in. 
Let me know when you want paying and I'll try to extort the cash from the other rebrobates.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Excellent work. Thank you.
> Now we have a date, I shall speak with my potential +1.
> @Katherine didn't you express an interest in the last velodrome session before an off wrecked your end of 2018 year cycling?


Be nice to see you again Baz.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Oct 2019)

@colly One of three potential +1s has indicated he isn't up for it, but I'll update you when I speak with the others.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2019)

@colly Hi I wonder if you can help. I've booked a three hour session for my club but I'm getting conflicting information from the Velodrome. Would you mind telling me:


Are all taking part in this accredited?
Have you been required to use a coach?
Does the price you've quoted on here include bike hire?
The number in this thread is limited to 16. Is this imposed by the Velodrome?
Thank you


----------



## colly (18 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @colly Hi I wonder if you can help. I've booked a three hour session for my club but I'm getting conflicting information from the Velodrome. Would you mind telling me:
> 
> 
> Are all taking part in this accredited?
> ...


Hi @PaulSB ,
No this is just classed as a taster session, no accreditation involved.
There will be a coach yes. I asked for one but I'm pretty sure it's a requirement for taster sessions.
The price is inclusive of bike hire.
16 is the maximum allowed at any one time on track.

For those with accreditation I would think that the maximum number on track would not be so restricted.

I don't know why but the bookings department seems to be slack to say the least. Maybe they have staff issues or something but emails are left unanswered, the phones almost always ring off or ask you to leave a message and then no one returns the call.
Emma, in the bookings office emailed me this week and has been helpful but it has taken ages to get any kind of confirmation from them.

So good luck.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2019)

@colly thank you this is very helpful. I've been speaking to Emma as well. She's been very helpful but is clearly rushed off her feet. Her colleague, Ryan, is away until the 21st.


----------



## colly (18 Oct 2019)

Total bill is £532 (as per pic) which if we get 16 will be *£33.25* each.

We maybe a few short atm but come the day I think 16 should be managable. I'll settle the bill tomorrow and I'll pm my bank details in due course so you can settle up. For those who have extras coming it would help if you collect from them and pay me.
Now I'm working on the assumption that we will get a full compliment but should it happen we are short on numbers a suppliment will have to be paid to make up the shortfall (probably on the day)


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2019)

@PaulSB - Colly's session basically looks like an extended taster, which is normally an hour. It means riders, particularly new ones or anyone who's not ridden in the past 6 months, get much longer on the track.

A session with accredited riders can have more on. Generally the 'regular rider' sessions, who are usually partially accredited and/or don't race, have only 16 as well but a full hour, accredited rider sessions can have up to 40.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 Oct 2019)

Hi Colly any idea what cost the bike hire will be


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Hi Colly any idea what cost the bike hire will be




Hi
Just checked the booking form and bike hire, and helmet if you require it are actually included in the price.
Shoe hire if needed is £5.60.
If you have shoes with Look cleats (l think) you can use your own. Ill check that tomorrow.


----------



## colly (23 Oct 2019)

Just to keep you informed:

Try as I might I havn't yet managed to get anyone to take payment.  I've confirmed the booking and even rung the number on the quotation, a London number , but naturally they referred me back to Manchester.

It's most likely due to restructuring measures, and the reorganising its customer service in order to better accommodate the individual customer requirements with regards to specific, but not exclusively, interactive excersise and related customer facing rolls within the organisation and corporate structure. Notwithstanding the frequent absence of directly involved personel in post with all the concomitent responsibilites and a deep understanding available services. 

Or something like that.

It used to be so easy, ring up, confirm the dates and pay. Simples.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2019)

Don't worry Colly. It was the same last time, I had the money sat in my bank account for a couple of months after the event, despite calling them a couple of times to chase an invoice.

They are shite, a typical public body, just used to getting drip fed money from the government and useless at commercial transactions.

I suggest you just collect the money in from the people that are claiming a place now and keep it to one side until the bill finally arrives.


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Excellent work. Thank you.
> Now we have a date, I shall speak with my potential +1.
> @Katherine didn't you express an interest in the last velodrome session before an off wrecked your end of 2018 year cycling?


Thanks. Definately not fit enough at the moment though.


----------



## colly (26 Oct 2019)

Katherine said:


> Thanks. Definately not fit enough at the moment though.


Fit? Who the feck is fit??


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Oct 2019)

I have not ridden my bike since June!


----------



## colly (26 Oct 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I have not ridden my bike since June!


Perfect! 😊


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I have not ridden my bike since June!





colly said:


> Perfect! 😊


Mwa ha ha haaa


----------



## colly (30 Oct 2019)

OK so Emma has invoiced me and I'll settle the bill tomorrow morning.

£33.25 apiece thank you...............................in your own time. PM's sent.


----------



## colly (10 Nov 2019)

So first off, the numbers and names of those attending are as follows:

colly + 2
dan bo
Bazzer
DC Lane
DiddlyDodds +1
Skolly 
Kestevan+1
Steve H+1 
Oldfentiger
Pumpkin+1

So by my reckoning we have 16 . Which is good.
Of course much can change in a couple of months so if you know of anyone who wants to come along as well put them on notice just in case we have bodies dropping out.

A reminder to those who haven't yet settled.


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2019)

Bike's ready -


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2019)

Very nice indeed.

What gearing?


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2019)

colly said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> What gearing?



Thanks. Currently it's 50x14 so 96.5".


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2019)

DCLane said:


> Thanks. Currently it's 50x14 so 96.5".


If you can keep on top of it I bet that flys.


----------



## colly (11 Dec 2019)

Well here we are with a little over 5 weeks to go. I hope you are all putting in the miles so we can tear up the track and put the olympic team to shame. No ? Well ok neither am I.
So to press we have a full house. But (Isn't there always a but ?) I have not heard from @Pumpkin the robot +1. The last time he was on the forum was a month ago. I have pm'd but nothing yet. 

So if Pumkin doesn't show by say, Christmas, I might just accept others onto the list because it would be a crying shame to waste two places. I'm probably jumping the gun here and I will get a message later.


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2019)

Given I got relegated on Friday (Manchester Track League) and Monday (ACT Track League) I _might_ be a bit slow


----------



## colly (11 Dec 2019)

DCLane said:


> Given I got relegated on Friday (Manchester Track League) and Monday (ACT Track League) I _might_ be a bit slow


I doubt you will be troubled😁


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2019)

It is now after Christmas, and it looks like we will be looking for another two to join the merry band of velodromists. I haven't heard from @Pumpkin the robot and so it is with heavy heart I am forced to throw the doors open to anyone who fancies a couple of hours entertainment on the 'boards'.
I have to also say one of my extras might not be able to come due to an operation this very day. I won't know for sure until I know how he is.
He is keen so I feel there is a good chance he will come along.

SO. We need at _least_ two more .


----------



## colly (10 Jan 2020)

SO......Chaps / chapesses, It looks like a thin turn out next weekend. 

There is still a while to go and who knows, maybe this week will see a veritable FLOOD of wannabe Chris Hoys all clamouring to join us. ()
I'm an optimist. So we will be FINE.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2020)

I have been busy inviting friends and colleagues. No luck yet but still a few irons in the fire.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I have been busy inviting friends and colleagues. No luck yet but still a few irons in the fire.



Ditto.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Jan 2020)

How many places are we down, i will ask around


----------



## colly (11 Jan 2020)

DiddlyDodds said:


> How many places are we down, i will ask around



At the last count it is four short.

One of my extras has had an operation and isn't able to ride.
Bazzer has has eye surgery.
Pumpkin the Robot +1 hasn't been seen since November 

I have feelers out but nothing yet and so have a couple of others. So if you can drum up any willing bodies that would be great. Of course we may get a number of people who want to join in at the last minute and if we end up with a surplus it would have to be first come first served. 
On the other hand we might have more non attenders. Lap of the God's at the moment.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jan 2020)

Two bodies found and waiting for replies from 2 more. We might have a full compliment yet...


----------



## colly (13 Jan 2020)

That has to be worth a cup of tea at the very least, maybe even a bun as well. Never mind a mere like.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2020)

colly said:


> That has to be worth a cup of tea at the very least, maybe even a bun as well. Never mind a mere like.


I think that's the least he can do!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2020)

Well, my 2 have confirmed and the other 2 declined. I have asked yet another victim cycling enthusiast and he will let me know tomorrow. 

Just found THIS from our last visit.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Well, my 2 have confirmed and the other 2 declined. I have asked yet another victim cycling enthusiast and he will let me know tomorrow.
> 
> Just found THIS from our last visit.



Well done from 2018.

Just to make you feel bad one of my son's team-mates does a 14-second flying lap. She's 15


----------



## Kestevan (14 Jan 2020)

The way my foot has been ill settle for sub 15 minutes. 

Plantar Fasciitus apparantly... means walking is "somewhat uncomfortable" and I've not worked up the nerve to get on the bike since November since putting any weight on the big toe is "interesting". 

Just getting my excuses in early


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2020)

Advance notice for Saturday evening; there's a big cycle jumble on there Sunday morning, so it _could_ be quite busy with people setting up. Just so you're aware you _may_ have spectators


----------



## StefH (16 Jan 2020)

Hi all. David Lane mentioned that you have some spare places. I'd like to come if possible please.


----------



## colly (16 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Well, my 2 have confirmed and the other 2 declined. I have asked yet another victim cycling enthusiast and he will let me know tomorrow.
> 
> Just found THIS from our last visit.


Oh yeah, I remember that..............so you didn't have a bad reaction to the drugs then???


----------



## colly (16 Jan 2020)

StefH said:


> Hi all. David Lane mentioned that you have some spare places. I'd like to come if possible please.


Your name will be added to the list. 

And...........


----------



## colly (16 Jan 2020)

As we stand:

Colly +1
@DCLane
@DiddlyDodds +1
@I like Skol +2
@kesteven+1
@Steve H+1
@Oldfentiger
@StefH

I think this is the definitive list. If you are coming and are NOT on the list let me know.

Sadly we have had members unable to turn up due to a variety of reasons, health issues, family reasons etc but we are now only 2 down from a full house. 
If you haven't been before it's best get to the venue with time to spare. We are on the track from 8pm. So allow time to get signed in, changed, collect the bike, get into the track centre and so on.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2020)

Just a little inspiration for those attending, or anyone who is thinking about it...


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2020)

DCLane said:


> Advance notice for Saturday evening; there's a big cycle jumble on there Sunday morning, so it _could_ be quite busy with people setting up. Just so you're aware you _may_ have spectators



There is always some good stuff at the jumble. Must not go !


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2020)

May have another +1 @colly if there's space. A Manchester Wheelers rider from Monday & Friday night's racing may be there.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## colly (18 Jan 2020)

DCLane said:


> May have another +1 @colly if there's space. A Manchester Wheelers rider from Monday & Friday night's racing may be there.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.



Thanks DC, Should be space yes.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2020)

Just having a roast dinner, sure to set me up good for riding at the track.....


----------



## StefH (18 Jan 2020)

I'm bringing someone else with me. I hope that's OK?


----------



## Kestevan (19 Jan 2020)

Well, that was..... Painful. 

Turns out that trying to ignore the Plantar Fasciitus and hope I could pedal was slightly less sensible than normal. 

However on the good side, the foot pain has somewhat receded.... Largely overwhelmed be the discomfort of the track burns received whilst getting a first hand example of exactly what happens when the pain in your foot stops you pedalling a fixed wheel bike (clue... You fall off, violently)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Well, that was..... Painful.
> 
> Turns out that trying to ignore the Plantar Fasciitus and hope I could pedal was slightly less sensible than normal.
> 
> However on the good side, the foot pain has somewhat receded.... Largely overwhelmed be the discomfort of the track burns received whilst getting a first hand example of exactly what happens when the pain in your foot stops you pedalling a fixed wheel bike (clue... You fall off, violently)


OUCH - GWS! 

I hope the rest of you stayed on your bikes and enjoyed the evening?


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2020)

What a brilliant night, absolutely loved it and reckon with a bit of practice I could be quite reasonable.

We did have a tumble  @Kestevan went down quite hard when he forgot to keep pedalling. The resulting damage to the track held up the session for 5-10 minutes while emergency repairs comprising of sandpaper and duct tape were carried out..... Unfortunately this also meant Kes had to retire because his already troublesome foot was now fubar'd and continuing to ride just wasn't an option 
The rest of us continued and completed some punishing exercises including a 25 lap scratch race. This was won by @DCLane who skilfully passed me and pulled away on the final half lap before I could realise what was happening and respond.
We also did the 'traditional' timed flying 250m lap and @colly will be along shortly with the results of that.

Can't wait for the next one and hope everyone else enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2020)

Thanks to @colly for organising the session and at least no-one else ended up on the woodwork @ColinJ

Well done to the first-timers who did an awful lot in the 2-hour period.


----------



## colly (19 Jan 2020)

Just got in.

Thanks to all who turned up and made it such a good session. Shame about @Kestevan taking an up close and personal look at the track. I don't envy you dealing with those friction burns.

I'll post the times tomorrow.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2020)

colly said:


> Shame about @Kestevan taking an up close and personal look at the track. I don't envy you dealing with those friction burns.


I'm sure everyone will be relieved to hear that the bike was ok....


----------



## Kestevan (19 Jan 2020)

Nice to see everyone again. Hopefully I'll be back for the next one with slightly less injuries


----------



## Kestevan (19 Jan 2020)

And the bike was fine...


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2020)

How is @Kestevan today? I bet those friction burns are tender, as well as gouging the track I think you left a fair patch of skin behind. They did send someone out with a dustpan and brush to sweep your bits up after the crash....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Jan 2020)

Had a great time last night , and like banking it was a *steep *learning curve, from riding the concrete apron to riding the rail at the top of that intimidating bank in around 15mins there was no time to decide if it was a good idea to be up there it was a "just do it" moment. Looking back it was good that the group chose to do drills and races rather than just lap as individuals , i learned much more at a high speed than i would have done left to my own devices and courage, especially having the bad luck of a back wheel puncture half way round one of the banking's and slithering down to the bottom holding on for grim death and awaiting the ouch, luckily coming to a stop and being able to swap bikes and get going again.
Cheers go to Colly for organizing it.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2020)

DiddlyDodds said:


> especially having the bad luck of a back wheel puncture half way round one of the banking's and slithering down to the bottom holding on for grim death


 I wasn't aware of that little drama! Must have been quite tense until you reached less vertical terrain!!!


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2020)

colly said:


> I'll post the times tomorrow.


Paging @colly ....


----------



## colly (19 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Paging @colly ....


Yeah yeah when l've finished my post Sunday breakfast/dinner/ tea/ supper snoozing.

I have a list of names and times but I'm not quite sure which forum members they are🙄


----------



## Kestevan (19 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> How is @Kestevan today? I bet those friction burns are tender, as well as gouging the track I think you left a fair patch of skin behind. They did send someone out with a dustpan and brush to sweep your bits up after the crash....



A bit tender. 
Had to take the eldest back to uni today, so a long drive with sore arm and foot. 
Ended up in a chemist's in London to buy a dressing so my fleece wouldn't stick to the 6 inches of my arm without skin. The pharmacist turned a fetching shade of green when I showed her why I needed it..... Seemed to think I should be in A&E..... They're a soft lot these shandy swilling southern Jessie's. 😉


----------



## colly (19 Jan 2020)

Well that was a good session.

The results of the timed lap as as follows:

1st............................@ I like Skol.....................19.23
2nd...........................Giles.................................20.03
3rd............................Rob..................................20.25
4th............................Dan..................................21.50
5th...........................@steph.............................21.72
6th...........................@DClane..........................22.22
7th...........................David B.............................22.43
8th..........................Andrew..............................22.49
9th..........................@oldfentiger.....................22.53
10th........................Paul S.................................22.56
11th........................Paul H................................22.57
12th........................Peter..................................22.63
13th........................Colly...................................23.09

Apologies for not knowing the forum names of everyone. Let me know and I'll amend the post.

Well done Skolly. Next time ...........next time...


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2020)

Just for completeness I have had a quick play around with the numbers and calculated your lap average speeds too.

Dec 2018;






Jan 2020;





As you can see, some people improved on the previous time, others got slower 

@colly, your training starts tomorrow..... 

3 people took the option of hiring the timing chips, me included, and data can be seen here - https://sporthive.com/Practice/Details/402






I am NCC42, Rob was 127 and not sure who had the 3rd transponder chip? My data recorded 123 laps which is about 19.25 miles with an average speed of 22.5mph.


----------



## colly (20 Jan 2020)

@colly, your training starts tomorrow..... :

I was backing off. Didn't want to steal the limelight.👍


----------



## Oldfentiger (21 Jan 2020)

Adding my thanks to @colly for organising the event.
12 months on from the last event, this one felt appreciably faster. I think my level of fitness is lower - not had much time on the bike recently due to a health related niggle. A few times during the evening I gave up and had a rest.
Still enjoyed it though. Pedalling around the bends at the top of the track was an experience!
Hopefully I’ll be in better fettle for the next time

@Kestevan - hope your battle scars heal quickly


----------



## Kestevan (21 Jan 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> Adding my thanks to @colly for organising the event.
> 12 months on from the last event, this one felt appreciably faster. I think my level of fitness is lower - not had much time on the bike recently due to a health related niggle. A few times during the evening I gave up and had a rest.
> Still enjoyed it though. Pedalling around the bends at the top of the track was an experience!
> Hopefully I’ll be in better fettle for the next time
> ...


Cheers mate.. Already on the mend 😁


----------

